# DLT 2000 followed me home today......



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Just fetched home a Craftsman DLT 2000 with 48" deck and Kohler V twin 20hp and hydro. 

I'm unfamiliar with this tractor and engine. 

What spark plugs do I need to get for the Kohler V Twin?

To do a tuneup, I assume I would :

a. put new plugs in
b. change the oil and filter
c. put new air filter in
d. clean the engine

Anything I've missed?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning rbig.
It might be worth purchasing manuel from Sears,for they did have pretty good parts break down number.

Check for grease fitting than grease a way & fuel filter & clean the battery post & if you have air hose,blow the area under the dash where all the wires come together.

Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Check your belts and you may want to pull the deck and clean the under side if it has been used alot.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*needle tune up*

clean the carb needles with a scotch brite pad not sandpaper!!! count the turns to the needle's seat(dont tighten them!!) and record the turns. now back em out clean 'em. spray some carb med in the hole. turn the needle onto the thread by hand and use a screwdriver to turn it to its seated position(where the needle stops and i repeat do not tighten. back the needle out the amount of turns it took to tighten it from its original position. she should run smooth. :tractorsm


----------

